# Acroynms



## heatherabel3 (May 26, 2012)

First, is there already a post about all the different acronyms? If not, what are some of the most common ones and what do they mean? I start school next month and while I'm sure all of this will be explained I like to be a step ahead if at all possible. I know some of the basics
BLS-basic life support
ALS-advanced life support
pt-patient
c/c-cheif complaint
l&s-lights and sirens


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> First, is there already a post about all the different acronyms? If not, what are some of the most common ones and what do they mean? I start school next month and while I'm sure all of this will be explained I like to be a step ahead if at all possible. I know some of the basics
> BLS-basic life support
> ALS-advanced life support
> pt-patient
> ...



It's company dependent for what they accept in PCRs or ePCRs.

The only one I really use is CTAB - Clear to ascultation bilaterally. 

Another one you will see a lot is WNL for within normal limits. 

ILS - intermediate life support. 

We don't use L&S it's usually code 3, running hot or "lit up". As far as charting it would be Code 3. 

Not to sound like an *** but there are a million other things you should be studying to get yourself ready rather than acronyms. 

The big ones in school will be BSI, DCAP-BTLS, SAMPLE, PENMAN, AEIOU-TIPS...things like that.


----------



## heatherabel3 (May 26, 2012)

Oh it's just something I thought of reading through some of the posts on here. Honestly, I'm not sure what I should be studying. School starts the end of next month and I went ahead and ordered my book early so I will have about 3 weeks to start reading and learning before class starts but as far as just looking online to start learning I wouldn't even know where to begin. 

Also...just a side note for future reference...feel free to call me out all you want. I don't get offended and I won't think your an ***.


----------



## firetender (May 26, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> ...feel free to call me out all you want. I don't get offended and I won't think your an ***.


 
Where's the "Duck and Cover Smiley" when you need it?

(Please interpret as a Welcome!)


----------



## Smash (May 26, 2012)

Just avoid using acronyms.  Not everyone uses the same acronyms, or the same acronyms mean different things depending upon who the audience is.
Spend the extra 0.5 second saying what you actually mean, and you will be easily understood.  Miscommunication is a genuine danger in medicine, so being clear in what you are saying is very important.

Also, use generic names for medications.  It gives me no end of grief to have to consult google half a dozen times a thread to find out what the hell medication someone is talking about.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 26, 2012)

BSI- body substance isolation (gloves etc)
PPE- personal protection equipment (BSI)
DCAP-BTLS- deformities, contusions, abrasions, penetrations, burns, tenderness, lacerations,swelling (useless acronym associated with trauma)
SAMPLE-s ymptoms, allergies, medications, pertinent medical Hx, last meal, event leading up to chief complaint (assessment questions)
OPQRST- onset, provocation, quality, radiation, severity, time (pain assessment)
AEIOU-TIPS- alcohol, epilepsy/seizure, insulin (diabetic), overdose, underdose, trauma, infarct(cardiac/cva), poison, sepsis. (causes for altered mental status)
VOMIT-vitals, oxygen, monitor, iv, transport (what you do when you don't know what to do)
AVPU- alert>verbal>pain>unresponsive (decreasing LOC level of consousnes (give me a break its late))
ABC- airway>breathing>circulation (order of importance)


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2012)

I use PNA for pneumonia. I saw it on our approved list but I don't think it's a generally accepted one because no one knows what it stands for 

Other than that it's just the normal c/o for complaining of 

Wnl for within normal limits

Rom for range of motion

Pt for patient

Txp for transport

And I think that's it. 

I don't have to worry about meds I just make a copy and write "see attached".


----------



## usalsfyre (May 26, 2012)

The "u" in AEIOU-TIPS is actually for uremia...

It's best not to use abbreviations while charting for the reasons listed above. If you must, your agency will have an approved list.

Some common ones
ETCO2: end-tidal carbon dioxide 

AKA/BKA: above/below the knee amputation 

ABG: arterial blood gas

BMP or Chem 7/8/10/12: basic blood chemistry 

ETT:endotracheal tube 

PMH: past medical history 

PICC: peripherally inserted central catheter


----------



## Veneficus (May 26, 2012)

beano said:


> VOMIT-vitals, oxygen, monitor, iv, transport



I thought that one was "Victim Of Medical Imaging Technology"


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2012)

beano said:


> ABC- airway>breathing>circulation (order of importance)



I thought we're teaching CAB now?


----------



## Veneficus (May 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I thought we're teaching CAB now?



I think he was going with:

Airway, Book, Chair.



It's an anesthesia thing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I think he was going with:
> 
> Airway, Book, Chair.
> 
> ...



Must be a regional thing. Here its ASI. 
Airway, stool, iPhone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I thought we're teaching CAB now?



CAB if your patient is unresponsive. 

ABC if your patient is responsive.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2012)

If your patient is responsive, ie: talking to you, the whole ABC thing is a bit silly, no?


----------



## medichopeful (May 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I thought we're teaching CAB now?



Only for CPR!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> If your patient is responsive, ie: talking to you, the whole ABC thing is a bit silly, no?



Responsive for us is any kind of movement not talking. So if we have a patient who is standing up or sitting up its ABCs. That patient could have a compromised airway. 

So if the patient is alert to either verbal or painful then for teaching purposes they will follow ABC. If the patient is fully unresponsive then it's CAB.


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2012)

Yes we have many lines about acronyms. I stated somewhere we need to use fewer of them in replies and posts unless we use citation format (spell it out the first time and put the acronym in parentheses, then use the acronym later if necessary, which is it not if used only one or two times more).


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

FDGB- Fall down go boom


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 1, 2012)

DRT - dead right there


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

TMB- Too many birthdays


----------



## Martyn (Jun 1, 2012)

E arn
M oney
S leeping


----------



## Sasha (Jun 1, 2012)

Martyn said:


> E arn
> M oney
> S leeping



That's a lie!!!


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 1, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Must be a regional thing. Here its ASI.
> Airway, stool, iPhone.



But you can actually do work on an iphone, so that may be a slippery slope.

(sorry for the delay, sometimes threads don't appear upgraded, I have no idea why.)


----------



## Sasha (Jun 1, 2012)

Where do I sign up for these upgraded threads?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Where do I sign up for these upgraded threads?



I think it's invite only


----------



## Aprz (Jun 1, 2012)

NVRob said:


> DRT - dead right there


DRTTTT - Dead right there, there, there, and there (for patients that aren't in one piece)



Sasha said:


> That's a lie!!!


The cake is a lie.

I also like APTFRAN - Apply pillow to face, repeat as necessary

BMW - B#$%^, moan, whine

ELF - Evil little f^&*ers (for little kids)

I read this one on student doctor network (SDN) awhile back and thought it was funny - SOCMOB - standing on corner, minding own business. Some people say SOCMOBRTB - standing on corner, midning own business, reading the bible. Y'know you have heard that story at least a googolplex too many times.

Those are the ones I like to say.

I read a story about a doctor going to court and being asked about TTFO, which it was suppose to be "told to f^&* off", but the doctor cleverly told the court it was to take fluids orally. I forget where I read that story. I personally doubt it's true, but still funny.

My county (in California) doesn't have an approved list of acronyms and abbreviations so I actually write out the whole thing. I agree with Smash, but also agree with what RidRyder (I think that's his name) said about being able to save time and space, but only use approved acronyms and abbreviations. Unfortunately my previous company didn't want me writing the generic name, only brand name. My current company is directionless in my opinion and I continued that habit from my previous company. Perhaps I'll start writing the generic name and see what happens?


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 1, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I read a story about a doctor going to court and being asked about TTFO, which it was suppose to be "told to f^&* off", but the doctor cleverly told the court it was to take fluids orally. I forget where I read that story. I personally doubt it's true, but still funny.



Here you go!


> Dr Fox said one doctor ended up in court and was asked by the judge to explain the abbreviation TTFO meant - an expletive expression roughly translated as "Told To F*** off”.
> He said: ‘This guy was asked by the judge what the acronym meant, and luckily for him he had the presence of mind to say: 'To take fluids orally'.’
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...s-secret-language-revealed.html#ixzz1wZsl9zzE


----------



## flhtci01 (Jun 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It's company dependent for what they accept in PCRs or ePCRs.
> 
> We don't use L&S it's usually code 3, running hot or "lit up". As far as charting it would be Code 3.



Use what your company accepts.

Our company uses ePCR and had a report bounce back because I used Code 1 (our L&S).  I was told not to use "Code 1" because not everyone would know what it meant.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 5, 2012)

flhtci01 said:


> Use what your company accepts.
> 
> Our company uses ePCR and had a report bounce back because I used Code 1 (our L&S).  I was told not to use "Code 1" because not everyone would know what it meant.



True that. I worked for two companies at the same time, and the codes were backwards. Code 1 was L&S at one place, and "3A" was an L&S ALS call at the other. I just wrote "responded priority" or "responded non emergent" in my charts.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> True that. I worked for two companies at the same time, and the codes were backwards. Code 1 was L&S at one place, and "3A" was an L&S ALS call at the other. I just wrote "responded priority" or "responded non emergent" in my charts.



Our charts have a stupid list of response types, Priority 1 through 3. 3 is non-emergent, 2 is emergent, so what the hell is 1? Seriously how come we can't just say emergent or non-emergent or priority or non-priority? Throwing in those numbers just makes it all sound ridiculous.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Our charts have a stupid list of response types, Priority 1 through 3. 3 is non-emergent, 2 is emergent, so what the hell is 1? Seriously how come we can't just say emergent or non-emergent or priority or non-priority? Throwing in those numbers just makes it all sound ridiculous.



We have priority 1-4 and 99. 1-2 are emergent, 8:29 response time standard and 10:29 response time standard respectively. 3 is non emergent, 4 is a transfer, 99 is an emergent transfer then is determined per physician request whether we use lights an sirens. You can't be diverted from a p1 or p99 even if another p1 drops right next to you unless a unit closer to the first call becomes available. 

We have the multiple emergent priorities because our system is too damn busy, they have to be able to divert units was the explanation I got and it makes sense for here at least.

Compared to some systems ours seems simple. All the phonetic coding some systems use is a pain in the ***.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We have priority 1-4 and 99. 1-2 are emergent, 8:29 response time standard and 10:29 response time standard respectively. 3 is non emergent, 4 is a transfer, 99 is an emergent transfer then is determined per physician request whether we use lights an sirens. You can't be diverted from a p1 or p99 even if another p1 drops right next to you unless a unit closer to the first call becomes available.
> 
> We have the multiple emergent priorities because our system is too damn busy, they have to be able to divert units was the explanation I got and it makes sense for here at least.
> 
> Compared to some systems ours seems simple. All the phonetic coding some systems use is a pain in the ***.



How does your actual response differ between 1 and 2? I'm assuming the powers that be encourage you to arrive efficiently and safely to every call, hopefully a P1 call is not viewed by anyone as "must arrive within allotted time by any means necessary!"

EDIT: maybe I understand now, this is done more for dispatches sake? As in such an such ambulance is soon to run out of "response time" to meet the standard, therefore they cannot be diverted. That's the way it works (mostly) where i live in CO.


----------

